# [gelöst] Problem mit der AltGr-Taste

## oliver2104

Hallo, hab ein kleines Problem mit der AltGr-Taste.

in xterm wird die AltGr-Taste nur erkannt wenn ich als normaler User angemeldet bin.

als root angemeldet, wird die Taste in xterm ignoriert.

im Textmodus, also ohne X11, gehts sowohl bei root als auch bei userLast edited by oliver2104 on Sun Jan 24, 2010 9:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oliver2104

hab jetzt den xorg-server auf den neuesten Stand gebracht,

und mich mit der Verwendung von HAL vertraut gemacht.

na ja, nicht ganz, aber zumindest funktioniert die AltGr Taste jetzt.

gibts eigentlich irgendwo eine gute Anleitung zu den verschiedenen

    /hal/fdi/policy/

files ?

----------

## mv

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> gibts eigentlich irgendwo eine gute Anleitung zu den verschiedenen
> 
>     /hal/fdi/policy/
> 
> files ?

  Keine wirklich gute, und es lohnt sich auch nicht, sich damit vertraut zu machen, weil der hal-bloat glücklicherweise im xorg-server-1.8 wieder entsorgt ist.

----------

## Max Steel

Sowas gibt es (zum Überbrücken): ls -l /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor

----------

